# Winter Pictures



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi everyone on The Goat Spot! How's it going? I have not been on here in ages, but we have a snowday from school today, so I finally have some free time! It's been a few months since I posted pictures of the boys, so I thought it was time for an update! They are doing great, and are still as spoiled as ever. This weekend when it snowed they stood in the doorway refusing to touch one toe outside until I shoveled paths for them... typical! They were extra feisty today, I think because I gave them some overripe bananas, which is a special treat, though it could also be that they were showing off for the camera!

Here's my big shaggy beast. He recently took control of the whole herd, so there has been a bit of instability in the social dynamics.... Shanti was demoted from top dog to rock bottom, poor guy... Pace seems to be getting cocky and is constantly challenging Melino, who is twice his size! You'll notice Melino' bloody head-- that's because he hits heads so hard with Pace sometimes that his scur broke.



















Here you can see how pushy Pace is!



















Melino likes to remind everyone that he is king of the rock!




























Now in comes innocent little Shanti... he has been very submissive of Melino lately and knows when to stay out of his way! So here he is just watching all the action



















He accidently got in the way of the tough guys










So he flees!!!










Oh well, who needs them anyway? Stinky heads!










Well, I'll go lick the metal post... in winter! No, Shanti, no! Have you never seen "A Christmas Story"?










Pace meanwhile pushes against Melino with all his might!










Look at him trotting along so heroically!










And he does it! He makes it to the top of the rock!




























Then I go to leave, as the boys are all occupied doing their respective activities... so of course Melino has to break away from his roughhousing and stand at the fence, acting pitiful and making me feel guilty for leaving him lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Emily, your boys are always very photogenic, welcome back!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Those are some great pictures! I love the one of Shanti sticking her tongue out...lol...


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They look great! Love the pics. 
I swear I'm going to come over there and tell Shanti that he is a doe!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

They all look like they are enjoying the weather!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

beautiful pictures as always Emily! You do well capturing their personalities. Good work.

They are just adorable fellows


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

next year you definetly need to get in on the calendar!

BEAUTIFUL photography!
and BEAUTIFUL goats..... :thumb:


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Those pics are really great! I love the 2nd one. My Rosie used to make that face all the time. It feels good to see it sence we sold her. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice pics.....nice goats......  :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures Emily!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Your pictures are always so cute!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You always take some wonderful pictures!


----------

